# Copper Cherry Bomber Mod now at FT



## zadiac (5/5/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013067/2317602-cherry-bomber-styled-mechanical-box-mod

Definitely going to get me one, even if it's only for the looks. I love the look of the copper version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (5/5/15)

800g~ once you add a dripper and two batteries.
I have no idea how that will work in real life.


----------



## zadiac (5/5/15)

Well, for people with a little muscle on their bones, it won't be a problem 
I have a lot of elbow grease, so it won't bother me. I like it for the looks and will only be using it at home. Don't know why people always want things as small and light as possible. It's like people are getting weaker (or lazy)...lol....I'm not one of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ashTZA (5/5/15)

I wonder if I could find a clone where they have removed the words "**** all cloners" from the side...

'cause it would be an awesome mod without that lame profanity / "sc3n3" quip on it.
Especially considering the irony that it is a clone...


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Well, for people with a little muscle on their bones, it won't be a problem
> I have a lot of elbow grease, so it won't bother me. I like it for the looks and will only be using it at home. Don't know why people always want things as small and light as possible. It's like people are getting weaker (or lazy)...lol....I'm not one of them



Im with you on this point @zadiac 

I like it small for portable use but for home use, i like something that fits nicely in the hand and if its a bit heavier i dont mind

At home, i much prefer using my Sig Box or a Reo (from a comfort point of view) than the iStick20W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

How does the shipping work from Fasttech nowadays?


----------



## Riaz (9/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> How does the shipping work from Fasttech nowadays?


+- one month waiting time


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

Ouch, so the post office method does actually work .. sort of?


----------



## zadiac (9/5/15)

Riaz said:


> +- one month waiting time



IF you're lucky. My last package took 3 months and that was after the strike.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/15)

I'm still waiting for 2 packages some 2 months delay... I Guess there is still a pile of parcels stacked up somewhere?


----------

